# frangible vs. CSI



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm doing research for a novel.

Question: If someone uses frangible bullets in a revolver will they leave any usable information for CSI to interpret?

So if an assassin used a 38 caliber revolver and shoots someone can they trace it back to the gun?

A pistol does not work for this. It leaves behind shell casings and a bullet. The assassin could swap out barrels easily enough, but changing out the firing pin and the extractor would be a bit much.

The Judge would work with .410 ammo. But I would prefer for the assassin to be using a more conventional weapon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Write to the FBI forensic ballistics lab. They'll know a lot more than anybody on this forum.
Failing that, try the forensic ballistics lab of your state police, or of the nearest big city.

Or, you could ask Charlie Petty at: Make Ready Forum
He's a well-known gun expert, with a specialty in ammunition.


----------

